# Going Private to have Clomid



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Good afternoon girls.
I am new to your boards - I have just registered.

I came off the pill in Feb to TTC and have had no periods since.  I went to my GP whol done my bloods and they came back clear so she referred me.  Thankfully I have BUPA membership so I was able to get a private appointment very quickly and seen a specialist last night.  He diagnosed me with PCOS.  The next step he wants us to take is H to have a SA done (which is booked for 27th - also covered with BUPA) and if this is all ok then I am to start on Clomid and he wants me to have a scan on day 10.

My question to you is has anyone gone private to do this and can I ask roughly how much it cost?  I rang BUPA this morning who have told me I am only covered up until diagnosis so any further treatment will not be covered.  I am not sure what happens now as I would have to go back to NHS and will I have to go onto a waiting list then?  I have tried to ring my specialists secretary to see if she knows the cost of the clomid/scan etc but she is off this week 

So just curious to any info you can provide
strawberry x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

It's great that your GP referred you to fertility consultant so quickly and you've already got the ball rolling regards diagnosis.  I was 34 when we started ttc and I had known issues effecting my fertility since I was 19 (endo amongst other things) and we still had to ttc for at least a year before we'd get referred, so to be referred and seeing a consultant and get a diagnosis all within 5 months of starting ttc is amazing !!  Most GPs won't even consider any blood tests let alone referal until you've been ttc for at least a year as it can take a perfectly healthy couple up to a year, sometimes longer, to conceive.  You must have a very understanding GP !  Can I just ask though, you mention that the private consultant diagnosed you with PCOS.....how were they able to do this if you only had the appointment last night ?

I'm afraid I can't offer much in the way of advise when it comes to PCOS as this is something I don't suffer from but I was prescribed clomid a few years ago.  I was prescribed it to regulate my cycles back as alternate months had gone a bit erratic following 2 naturally conceived miscarriages (used to be 28 day cycles !) but also took to boost ie release more eggs as ovulated naturally.  I was on 50mg for 6mths and whilst responded well and released 2-3 eggs each month, we didn't get a BFP  but it did regulate my cycles and even now they remain 30/31 days and ovulation on cd14/15.

Because of my previous medical history, our private consultant did manage to somehow wangle that we got some of the scans and blood tests done under my private healthcare which was a godsend !

Each clinic will vary regards costs but I think you'll be looking at around £150 per appt with the consultant, around £100 for each follicle tracking scan, approx £45 for each progesterone blood test (to check ovulation at 7dpo, often done on cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14) and the cost of a private prescription for clomid will be about £15 I believe (would think they'd prescribe you 3-6mths on 1 single prescription but don't hold me on that)
These costs are just a guesstimate as long time since we've had to pay for these as moved onto IVF.

If you wanted to go down NHS route then yes, you'd need to see NHS consultant and go on waiting lists.

Anyway, I wish you luck and really hope your ttc journey is a very short one......

Natasha


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply.  I know I feel I have been very lucky indeed I did not expect to be referred just so quickly!
I had all the bloods done with my GP and they came back clear and she then referred me to a specialist.  We went to see him last night and he done and internal and a scan and told me I have PCOS - is that what you mean!?
The next step is for OH to have his SA checked and then we can hopefully move onto Clomid.
Thank  you v much for the rough prices it is much appreciated.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh right, so you were diagnosed with PCOS just from scan.

Did the private consultant not even ask for you to have more blood tests done eg FSH/LH/Oestradiol/Thyroid/Progesterone before suggesting clomid ?

Sorry, just I'm just truely amazed that even though your blood tests came back normal you still got referred after only a matter of months ttc...shame more GPs weren't as good as yours !

Can I ask how old you are ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

you are making me doubt my specialist now hahahhaha

yeah he did he was able to show me all the cysts around my ovaries on the scan.  I have had my FSH/LH etc bloods done with my GP and she had given me copies of them all with me to see the specialist.

I am 29 almost the big 30 hehehe


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well it sounds like your consultant is moving good and fast in getting your diagnosis and fertility treatment...really hope the clomid works for you and that you don't have to travel down the long road of infertility treatments.

29....you're still young & got age on your side, especially considering I'm 40 in 6mths and been ttc for over 5 years now !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Strawberry, welcome to Fertility Friends  

You have a fantastic GP   Have you had an HSG? to check your tubes are clear? If not this maybe worth asking for as clomid could be a waste of time.

Good luck hun   and i   you get your BFP very soon

Nikki xx


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Hiya
thanks for the welcome!
No I have not and that was not mentioned maybe that is something I should mention then?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Strawberry* said:


> Hiya
> thanks for the welcome!
> No I have not and that was not mentioned maybe that is something I should mention then?


I would definitely ask for one as it certainly wouldn't harm to have it done.....an HSG or possibly a HyCoSy which can give a clearer picture of whats happening with tubes and womb as well.


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Great thanks I will mention that to him then


----------



## RoseB (Apr 14, 2008)

Just to add a happy NHS story to this....
I didn't have af after coming off the pill for nearly a year. I went to see my GP who did blood tests, they all came back normal. So she referred me to a gynae who is also a fertility expert. He did a scan and diagnosed PCO as my ovaries are covered in cysts but no other symptoms at all. He then booked me in for a lap & dye and hysteroscopy and found my tubes to be blocked. They did a biopsy of some cells on my womb lining and found I had been pregnant. Despite telling me I was infertile they then did a hycosy to double check and my tubes aren't blocked after all. So I am now on clomid. This has all happened from my first appointment with my GP in November to now. Despite it feeling like an eternity and waiting 2 months between appointments I have to say from reading this that I seem to have been very lucky. I could still be nagging gp to do something.
Rx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

RoseB

I think your story is pretty much the norm tbh.  If you'd not had AF between Jan-Nov 07 (so in theory ttc nearly a year) then this is about standard for GP to refer you to see fertility consultant.  Most will want to see you ttc for around a year before any referal....it can take several months for periods to sort themselves out and ovaries to ovulate following being on hormonal contraception as ovaries will have been suppressed....and then it can still take up to a year, sometimes even up to 2 yrs for a perfectly healthy couple to conceive......it's approx 20% chance (1 in 5) each month.

The fact you've managed to get a lap/dye/hysteroscopy and HyCoSy in 7mths is quite good going though, after reading what some NHS waiting lists can be like !

Anyway, good luck to you both...really hope the clomid does the trick !
Natasha


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Rose thanks for the reply.
I guess we are some of the lucky ones who gp's are willing to get things moving! 
And wen I found out I had PCOS i was glad cos I wud have prob wasting my time ttc for a year!
Best of luck for your journey
Strawberry x


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Strawberry*

Welcome to FF, I am also a relatively new member and am fast becoming addicted.  Everyone is really helpful and friendly and it is a really useful site to use for advice rather than ringing the Drs all the time!!

I was on the contraceptive injection and my periods didn't return for 6 months, then they didn't become regular for another 6 months but I have recently had tests which found that whilst I am ovulating it isn't happening every month.  I was quoted a three month wait for my first appt on the NHS which seemed like an eternity so had an appt with a private consultant in May and he did a scan etc and prescribed Clomid to give me a 'boost'.

However whilst I paid for the initial consultation he also runs a clinic on the NHS so prescribed Clomid on the NHS in the meantime and referred me onto the NHS for my next appointment.  I have just, very luckily, had my NHS appt through for next week which is about a month earlier than I anticipated due to a cancellation.  

If you are worried about the costs, which can mount up, it may be worth seeing if your consultant, once the SA results etc are back, can refer you or prescribe Clomid on the NHS where it will be free.  Although there is a waiting list you will in effect jump most of it as you will have already had all the initial tests etc and can get on with trying with Clomid whilst waiting for further appointments.

Good luck!

RLH


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Strawberry,
To help with costs:
Suite of scans (as many as required, but min 3) £350, but this cycle i only needed 2
HCG trigger jab (if you have follicles, but they just don't want to play ball and burst!) £12
Progesterone Blood test (£35) , but you could do this on NHS if you have the same consultant.

I have been really lucky and got the first two scan cycles through private insurance, I'm now 'ponying up the dough' as I found it so worthwhile.  I have the same consultant between NHS and private, so i get the added bonus of getting to ask him loads of questions.  Also, when I have my lap&dye later in the month on the NHS, he will be doing it! 

My strategy is to take the best bits from the NHS and supplement with private, i.e. Lap&dye would have cost £1700-£2000 on private, but NHS waiting list is short, so it made sense to go there (esp. as it's the same con).  Scan tracking isn't available on the NHS in my area, so private it was!

If I was you I would get your GP to refer you on the NHS aswell, so you are in the queue.  Where I am it's 3.5 months between appointments and the first appointment is actually with a registrar and is just a questionnaire, smear and internal exam.

Hope this helps,
PoDdy


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

RLH that is a great help thank  you so much.  That would be the perfect move if we could do that!  I have emailed the prof we seen so hopefully he will get back to me asap.

Even if we had to pay for one more consultation after the SA tests are back to discuss them and the clomid that would be ok and then hopefully he could put us on the NHS list.

good luck witih your appointment


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

PoDdy

Your info about costs is interesting.  Whilst on Clomid I am not having tracking scans and therefore no HCG (now I know what that term means thanks ) but I am supposed to have day 21 progesterone blood tests.  Trouble is I am not 100% sure really when I ovulate as I have been sure I have some months only for the blood tests to say no I didn't.  I am supposed to be doing opks but have lost faith in them as the results seem to be all over the place.

My friend had tracking scans and HCG on the NHS but they don't do it here and I was wondering if it was worth going private for this.  Is the suite of scans the tracking scans?  If not do you know how much they roughly would be?

RLH


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

RLH

As per my previous post on this thread, when I had tracking scans few years ago, they were about £100 per scan (although I did get mine paid on healthcare insurance).  You would need to speak with your private clinic as they'll have their own price list and may do some form of package (like PoDdy) as well as progesterone blood test.

You don't have to have follicle tracking scans to have the HCG injection.  This injection is used to mature the follicle and trigger ovulation (same as used in IVF before egg collection).  You'd usually ovulate around 36hrs after the injection and it can stay in your body for up to 14 days (and can give false positives on hpts if you test too early)

Progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is ideally when it should be tested....having tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi RLH,
Yes, the tracking scans are what I referred to as 'suite of scans'.  Also, i just read my reply again and forgot to add that, as I only had 2 scans this cycle, I only paid £200, so it looks like the costs are around what Minxy was saying. Also, the £350 includes the HCG and bloods (sorry, got confused, as this month they broke down the costs, as I didn't need the whole package)

I think you do have to have one scan before HCG, as they have certain criteria.  One follicle must be 18mm and there must be no more than 3.  Not sure why these rules apply, or if they are just clinic specific.  it might be something to do with checking that you haven't been over-stimulated?

PoDdy


----------



## Larkspur (Jul 16, 2008)

hi, where abouts do you live?
xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Larkspur,
Do you mean me? 
PoDdy


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi

Just to let you know I have had similar experience as above, I saw a consultant through my Bupa cover who is also a fertility expert.  He has an NHS clinic and I am being referred for Clomid on the NHS, there is no waiting list in my area so its a really good result.

I do qualify for funding in my area though and am already on the IVF wait list so not sure if this makes a difference.

Hope this helps,

Jenny


----------

